# Twist-Top Vial



## Jawsforwindows

Hello everyone,

The context is:

Thera Tears Lubricant Eye Drops with Twist-Top Vial 

"Thera tears" is a company wich sells eye drops for people who have dry eye.

What is the meaning of Twist-top vial?

Thanks in advance


----------



## k-in-sc

Here's an image:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:24&biw=1262&bih=821

They're single-use (non-resealable) vials.


----------



## Jawsforwindows

Thanks

Don't you know how could it be translated into spanish?

"single-use (non-resealable) vials"

I only understand "single-use" wich is "de único uso" "o de un solo uso" (se pueden usar solo una vez, es decir, no se pueden reutilizar)


----------



## Jawsforwindows

Reading the dictionary and the web, I thought that "*Twist-Top Vial"* could be translated as:

"Ampolla monodosis/unidosis"

What do you think?. Is is correct or wrong?


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it looks like the "twist-top" is like a little plastic handle that helps you open the vial. Good for people with arthritis, etc. But once you tear the top off, you have to use it all. By calling it "twist-top," they want to emphasize the ease of use, not the single-use aspect.


----------



## Jawsforwindows

I understand perfectly now.

Thanks a lot for the explanation.


----------



## k-in-sc

I still don't know what you would call it.
Frankly, before I searched for it, I thought it would be like those ketchup or mustard containers with pointy tips that you twist to create an opening (there's some kind of core that the top lifts away from). But that wouldn't work very well for eyedrops, which really should remain sterile.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Creo que se refiere simplemente a "viales (con tapón) de rosca". Por lo que veo en la página comercial de esta marca, no tienen por qué ser de un solo uso; los de un solo uso tienen una especie de lengüeta en la punta que se parte.
Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

With all due respect, Ilialluna, I think it is referring to the single-use vials with the top you tear off (with a twisting motion), rather than to the screw-top vials.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hi, k-in-sc. After searching a bit more on the web, I think you're right,although I did find some "twist-top vial" of the "rosca" type, but I think it was a product marketed in China. I know what kind of vial it refers to, but apart from "vial monodosis", I have not found any suitable translation. I'll ask tomorrow my pharmacist whether he knows a better translation, because "vial monodosis" doesn't really refer to the type of the container itself.
Should I find something, I'll tell you.


----------



## Jawsforwindows

I found a web in spanish where there's a medicine wich is contained in something very similar to the product that I mentioned. At least, the system to open the containers is virtually the same that k-in-sc explained above. They refer to these conteiners as "ampollas de polietileno" (Polyethylene is a kind of plastic).

However, I don't know if it's a correct translation because, unlike the english term, it doesn't make any reference to the system "twist-top" to open it; but it mentions the material wich it's made of.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know if you're translating the company's promotional materials or what. Maybe you natives could come up with some equivalents for "twist-off," "easy twist," "twist 'n' tear," etc., that do not suggest it is a screw cap, and then you could check with your client about which one they want to use. Or maybe they don't care ...


----------



## sergio11

Hola, 

Creo que entiendo de dónde viene la confusión: alguna gente, o quizá algunos países, llaman "twist-top" a lo que en Estados Unidos llamamos "screw top." Son dos cosas distintas, que lamentablemente se han dado en llamar con el mismo nombre. 

Por lo que se ve en la foto, se trata de esos envases en los que se retuerce la punta y se rompe el sello, que después ya no se pueden volver a tapar. No se ve rosca, así que no creo que se pueda llamar "a rosca"o "de rosca."  Tampoco se puede decir "tapa," porque no lo es, sino más bien la cabeza del envase que se tuerce y arranca del resto del cuerpo. 

Si se pudiera traducir alguna de las expresiones dadas aquí, estaría muy bien, pero son todas difíciles de traducir porque son expresiones idiomáticas propias del idioma inglés. 

Una forma de traducirlo sería "envase con cabeza de torsión," pero no sé cuánta gente entendería de qué se trata. Quizá "envase con cabeza fácilmente arrancable por torsión" sería otra forma. 

Saludos


----------



## Jawsforwindows

Although It seems that there isn't an specific translation in spanish, I undertood perfectly the meaning of this term. 

Thank you all for the answers!


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, if you don't have to translate it, that makes it a lot easier


----------

